# Eggs - Candled



## Crazy1 (Mar 4, 2009)

These are EchoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s clutch after 27 days 

Egg #1






Egg #2





Egg #3





Egg #4


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 4, 2009)

Way cool.

How long until they hatch and we see baby pics? 

Dawna


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are due to hatch about April 26th. About 80 days total.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool, my parents 46 wedding anniversary is April 26. Best wishes for beautiful babies.

Dawna


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent, all are developing nicely. What are you using to candle them with? It sure works well.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow those are some of the best egg pics I've ever seen. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 5, 2009)

Everything is looking great Robyn. 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice Robyn, I can't wait to see the little babies


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I found a tiny little flashlight at Longs for 99 cents. It's only about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long. 
Thanks all for the well wishes. I can't wait for April.


----------

